# Any deckhands or deckineers on here that want to be home every night??



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I just came back to my old job at the port of Pensacola so I can be home every night. Tired of ocean tows. I might need a deckineer. The fellow they want to hire is dragging his feet. If you know your way around a tug, have a TWIC, and know what a Cat 3512 tier 2 is it probably pays $350 a day. 4 days a week minimum. If you can throw a line and do basic diesel vessel maintenance it will pay less. Gotta have the TWIC though.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Update. The owner said he would get a TWIC. Someone coming in for an interview tomorrow


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Dang that's a dang good day rate there for a deck hand that's a touch more then I make running mate on a line haul boat. If I wasn't about to get in the steersmen program I would be jumping on that


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Jump on it because the wheelhouse will always pay more than deck. The only real benefit is that its very laid back and being home most nights. No insurance or 401k yet. We are starting our old run pushing scrap stainless to mobile 1-2 times a month, and waiting on final word if we will get the 3 mile bridge job running rubble out for reefs 5-6 days a week. The ship assists are picking up and the owner is already talking about a 3rd tug. I've been humping it with the 2 guys from the other tug trying to get the boat ready. We've got 2 USCG assists, the blue origin lpv shift, a tanker assist, and a run to mobile this week.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

Looks like the position is filled. Have a 3rd unlimited engineer moving up from Orlando to take the job.


----------

